# Tom Brady, way to go!



## PamfromTx (Mar 12, 2021)

Quarterback Tom Brady has signed a contract extension with the Tampa Bay Buccaneers, the team announced Friday.


----------



## MrPants (Mar 12, 2021)

I thought he'd hang up the cleats after his last SB win and go out on a high note but then again, I think he's pretty competitive and wants to play as long as he can. Good for him!!


----------



## Feelslikefar (Mar 12, 2021)

Hope that young Rookie, selected 199th in the Draft, has a good year and gets off the practice squad.
Wait a minute,  He is the GOAT! And I've seen a lot of the Greats.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 13, 2021)

Will be watching you again, Tom.  Good luck.  Don't retire until you are ready!


----------



## Chet (Mar 13, 2021)

It will be good for the game and attendance just like Tiger Woods in golf.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 16, 2021)




----------

